# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Забойная сказка в mp3

## Salgir

Боянисто, но весело. Сделанную нами вещь нагло спёрли и стали продавать в качестве мобильного контента. Посему решено, назло врагам - выложим бесплатно! Сказочка хороша, но содержит ненормативную лексику. Качаем АБСОЛЮТНО БЕСПЛАТНО, БЕЗ ПАРОЛЕЙ И ПРОЧЕЙ ХРЕНИ http://www.audiovideoroliki.com/download1.htm

----------

